# High Elf Dragon help



## deathnote (Jul 19, 2010)

I bought a HE dragon for my Flatmate as a birthday pressie and i'm just wondering how im gonna kill it i will be using the skaven from the new box set and she is using the HE from it so my question is:What do i need to counter/kill it?


----------



## the-graven (Apr 26, 2010)

I don't know really much about skaven, but I think Jezzails could work well here, from what I've heard and I could very well be wrong here, they have high S pretty nasty shooting so that could help, all other magic and shooting will be helpfull too.


----------



## deathnote (Jul 19, 2010)

ok so nothing over the top needed am i just fearing the dragon because its a dragon as oppossed to what it can do IE its not as scary as i thought?


----------



## Yilmar (Sep 12, 2009)

Ranks soak up any dragon related problem. They used to be far more dangerous on their own in 7th. Now the best they can do is disrupt gunlines and go for a supporting charge. So as long as you have the ranks making you steadfast, you probably will take it down eventually. Especially because everything can be hit and wounded on a 6+. The real thing is, are you willing to kill her new dragon making her dissappointed about the sucky present you gave her? If you are willing than you really are quite evil :grin:


----------



## deathnote (Jul 19, 2010)

thx for the advice guys and as for making flatmate upset well lets just say .......


HELL YEAH its a dragon of course im gonna try and take it down:victory:


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

Yes, as said, ranks soak up a lot of the damage from the dragon. In the meantime, since a dragon soaks up so many points, you should focus on destroying the rest of the army while the dragons flailing away at some cheap slaves unit or somesuch.


----------



## Whizzwang (Dec 31, 2008)

Dragons are a psychological weapon against players as much as they are against models. Majority of new/inexperienced players see a dragon and immediately thing "OMG I can't win" "holy crap how do I kill it" etc etc and this messes with their battle plan. Like land raiders in 40K, they're big, cost a lot of points, and have huge damage dealing capabilities. 

Skaven slaves are 2 points each, mean you can put 100 in a single unit for 200 points, throw that at the dragon and laugh as it spends the entire game locked in combat with them. With that mane ranks they'll always be steadfast, keep your general nearby and you're looking at some decent leadership too.

Alternatively, ignore the dragon and try to remember that the squishy elf riding it is REALLY easy to kill.

Beating dragons is all about trying to not let it take up too much of your attnetion. As soon as you break yourself trying to kil it, you've lost as the rest of his army marches across the table and owns you.


----------



## Nurgle...nurfed (Jul 15, 2010)

I generally take at least 1 doomwheel in my skaven army for that purpose, or any other big multi wound thing. Each of it's shots do D6 wounds each and and have a decent chance of wounding it on a 2+, but apart from that just soak him up with slaves like the others said.


----------



## Cheese meister (Jun 5, 2010)

skaven use there base ld for stubborn so ld5 not gd idea jezzails and doomwheels are not s7 and do d3 wounds i thought


----------



## Whizzwang (Dec 31, 2008)

Cheese meister said:


> skaven use there base ld for stubborn





Skaven FAQ said:


> Page 33 – Strength in Numbers
> Change the second sentence of the first paragraph to “Units
> with the Strength in Numbers special rule add their current
> rank bonus to their Leadership value for *any* Leadership test.”


That says you get your rank bonus to leadership to me. :so_happy:


----------



## deathnote (Jul 19, 2010)

wizzwang going back to what you said about new players i will gladly hold my hand up and say yep thats me :scratchhead: and while im quickly picking up the rules i do need as much advice as poss i agree with you on the LR comparison take one look at what is arguable the hardest tank in 40k and most newbies fill there shorts. But it is possible to just ignore it for the most part. You reckon i should just throw some slaves the dragons way and concentrate on the rest of her force?


----------

